# PM45-CNC Coolant System



## ajg308 (Mar 27, 2014)

Has anyone hooked theirs up yet?  Is it worth it?  I did not find any instructions, although it seems pretty simple.  The part that loses me is where all the hoses go.  The one from the table down, does it just lay there in the tray around the base?

Thanks guys,


----------



## Ray C (Mar 27, 2014)

ajg308 said:


> Has anyone hooked theirs up yet?  Is it worth it?  I did not find any instructions, although it seems pretty simple.  The part that loses me is where all the hoses go.  The one from the table down, does it just lay there in the tray around the base?
> 
> Thanks guys,



No, and it highly unlikely I ever will.  I dislike flood coolant with a passion... -so messy... Yuk.  I just use KoolMist.

Ray


----------



## Boswell (Mar 27, 2014)

Ray C said:


> No, and it highly unlikely I ever will.  I dislike flood coolant with a passion... -so messy... Yuk.  I just use KoolMist.
> 
> Ray




I have a Kool mist system and the flood system is sitting on a shelf. I am looking into how to connect an air solenoid to the control board so we can put the mist under program control.


----------

